# Galveston Tarpon



## bigdogpeter (Mar 15, 2005)

Took the day off and went searching for those elusive Texas tarpon. At times today after running from Tiki Island to SLP I do not know if they even exist. The conditions were the best ever. Flat seas so you could see anything busting bait. The only thing busting bIt were Smacks and a lot of them. I saw numerous boats off Galveston Island attempting to do the same and I believe we all came home empty- handed. 
Maybe they were in deeper water than 40 feet. 
Headed to Alaska next week to get out of the heat and fly fish for salmon. Cooler weather here I come.
Hoping my luck is better when I get back from Alaska and the weather has a chance to cool off. I am determined to land a tarpon this year.


----------



## Garoski (Feb 21, 2010)

*Keep Looking!!!*

Loads of fish from 15' - 35' little further south - conditions are perfect and they are always here in good numbers Aug -Sept/early Oct - mouth of Brazos is no secret - please do not harass them and always C & R - saw an easy state record fish landed last weekend - huge - have fun!!


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

We went looking by the mouth of the Brazos on Fri and found NADA. We ran the 30 to 40 ft area most of the time but in the end came all the way into the 19ft mark? Zig-zagged back to Free Port but nothing but lots of smacks.

Rob C


----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

fishtruck said:


> We went looking by the mouth of the Brazos on Fri and found NADA. We ran the 30 to 40 ft area most of the time but in the end came all the way into the 19ft mark? Zig-zagged back to Free Port but nothing but lots of smacks.
> 
> Rob C


We were out there Friday as well. Started at the liberty ship and worked our way in towards the mob. Only caught one shark about 4'


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Spent about 6 hours zig-zagging the box this morning and saw one raft of mullet get hammered by a jack...that was it. Very disappointing given the icecream conditions.


----------

